# Messageboard Golem vs. "All Discussion" forum



## Riley (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello. I have noticed that the Messageboard Golem is now on some kind of a mission to compile posts from across the RPG web.  I am sure its intentions are noble and worthy.

Unfortunately, the Golem's efforts to document its mission have rendered the "all discussion" forum virtually useless.  The majority of the posts now appearing in the "all discussion" forum are apparently-secret messages generated by the Golem, which we are unable to open or peruse.

I used to really like the "all discussion" forum, because I am interested in most of the discussions which go on on EN World.

Is there any chance of changing the "all discussion" forum so that it does not include the various secret/locked messages generated by the Messageboard Golem?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 11, 2014)

Is that better?


----------



## Riley (Nov 11, 2014)

Better? It's glorious. 

Thanks, Guv!


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 11, 2014)

Riley said:


> Hello. I have noticed that the Messageboard Golem is now on some kind of a mission to compile posts from across the RPG web.  I am sure its intentions are noble and worthy.




Nah, it's just that all golems have a small chance of going berserk over time...



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Is that better?




...but the creator can spend an action to re-assert control over them.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

